# ANOTHER HARD APPLE CIDER



## NorthernWinos (Mar 18, 2008)

Spring is quickly approaching... [It is isn't it???

So...must be prepared for the forth coming hot evenings with a new batch of Hard Apple Cider...[at least that's what we call it]

Gathered the juice and the 'Usual Cast of Characters'....







This time I got some Langer's Apple Juice...[it was what was on sale] It said 100% juice [from concentrate] NO preservatives...NO sugar. Pasteurized...refrigerate after opening...consume within 7 days...So I used campden tablets...

~~~~~~~~~~HARD APPLE CIDER~~~~~~~~~~~~~

- 6 gallons Langer's Apple Juice [S.G. 1.050]
- 7 12 oz cans frozen Apple Juice Concentrate [Walmart.. Sam's Choice brand] 
*This brought the S.G. to 1.062 [NO SUGAR]
- 6 Campden tables
- 3 tsp Pectic Enzyme
- 1 1/2 tsp Ascorbic Acid
- 4 tsp Acid Blend
- 4 tsp Liquid Tannin

Tomorrow will add:

- 6 tsp Yeast Nutrient 
- 3 tsp Yeast Energizer

And the Yeast.....
Enee...Meenie...Mynie...Mo????






Leaning toward the Côtes des Blanc or Lalvin KI-V116.

We have used the Munton's Ale Yeast and liked it...It gave the cider a maltly flavor and left enough yeast in the must to carbonate the beverage well.

The Lalvin EC-1118 fermented dry and crisp, but it seemed the beverage wasn't as carbonated as we like.

So....going to try one of the other yeasts this time...then in the next batch will try the other.

Ain't this fun...no rules.

Are we having fun yet????



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Waldo (Mar 18, 2008)

Which one, which one she heard them all yell !!!
The KI-V116 we know will ferment itreal well.
The Cotes des Blanc may leave it a bit bland
But it's your choice, you have to make a stand.
Or perhaps a "cocktail" of different yeasts'
Will perchance create an Apple Cider feast
Were all waiting.......We want to know
Will it be fermenting furiously or kinda slow?
Though were not a crowd given to making a fuss
We shore would like some pictures when you prepare the must.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2008)

Try the K1-V1116 this time- maybe it will leave a bit more apple flavor, but with all that juice in it I don't know how it couldn't taste like a fresh picked apple.


SSSSLLLLLLUUUUUURRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPP!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 18, 2008)

I am leaning to the KI-V116 too, haven't used that strain of yeast in a long time....in fact....the packages I am going to try will expire real soon...So...if they don't take off with throw in the Cotes des Blanc and have a 'Waldo Cocktail'.





Hoping that some yeast will survive the fermentation and when we prime with corn sugar will get a few more bubbles than the last batch.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 20, 2008)

The Yeast of choice was ..........KI-V1116

Despite it's age [as it was about to expire] the yeast appears to be 'Alive &amp; Well' and fermenting at this point...which is about 12 hours after pitching....






Hope it ferments well and has enough left over yeast to prime into a great carbonated beverage.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 23, 2008)

Checked the S.G. of the Cider this morning and it was down to 1.002...already...



Was really surprised how fast it fermented and without a great show of foam, bubbles or fizzing....

So, it is now in a carboy, air lock has activity....


----------



## Wade E (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good NW, wish I was there to take a taste!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 6, 2008)

Racked the Hard Apple Cider again today....

S.G. holding at 1.002...so there should be enough goodies left in there to carbonate well at bottling.

Has cleared nicely and the flavor is outstanding....think the Lalvin KI-V1116 Montpellier was a good choice...will use it again.








*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 25, 2008)

A good day to do some "wine maintenance'...

Bottled the Hard Apple Cider.....good for cooling off this summer...[that's if summer ever comes]


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 21, 2008)

We got carbonation!!!!...

This stuff is good.

Life is good!!!!


----------



## Wade E (May 21, 2008)

Is it the best batch you have made to date and do you believe that is cause of the yeast choosen for this batch?


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 21, 2008)

It is very good....Nice and crisp. Hope it gets a little more carbonation.

Will use this yeast again....it has very good apple flavor.

Time to watch for sales on apple juice....again....This stuff can go fast during the hot summer months.


----------

